# albino



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

hey all

how common is it to get albino lab , I have got a few from the last batch of fry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

anybody?


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I've never seen any, and I've raised alot of Yellow lab fry.

Do they have red eyes?

What are they housed with?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

I have not seen an albino yellow lab, nor ever heard of one that was pure.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes he has red eyes, I will try to put a pic up today


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I have a trio of albino yellow labs that I got from a LFS. The black pigment is missing. Where the black pigment would be in the dorsal, it appears almost clear. I spoke with Ad Konings last week regarding these fish. He has seen them before (not in the wild). He does not believe them to be a hybrid as some have suggested. His gut instinct is that they have been line bred so much that a "genetic deformity" has arisen.


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of pics of mine.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

kyoshi,
Were your yellow labs in a tank to themselves? If not, what other species were in with them?


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

That fish does not look like L. caeruleus, but it does resemble the all-yellow lab, which is a hybrid with red zebras. I suspect something similar here.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Dewdrop said:


> kyoshi,
> Were your yellow labs in a tank to themselves? If not, what other species were in with them?


Good questions.



Dave said:


> That fish does not look like L. caeruleus, but it does resemble the all-yellow lab, which is a hybrid with red zebras. I suspect something similar here.


I'm in agreeance (this a word?) with Dave on this one.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

The pic that FishandFire posted does have the red eyes of an albino. I have a fish that I think might be a red zebra and lab cross. Mine doesn't have any design in the dorsal fin like the fish in the pic.


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

FishandFire said:


> He does not believe them to be a hybrid as some have suggested.


I would be very surprised to hear someone head to the least likely probability over much more probable and simple explanations. Can you please share exact wording that you received from Mr. Konings? My hunch is that you've missed something in what he was trying to convey... perhaps he said that they "may" not be hybrids? May would be an important choice of a word.

Whenever I've seen these all yellow labs in the hands of breeders who bred more than one generation (red eyes or no red eyes), genetic throw backs in subsequent generations have been very evident. This proves the fish are hybrids, so really now we are simply trying to clarify what was mentioned regarding the all-yellow labs.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i'd be proud of that fish, it looks sweet


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Dave said:


> That fish does not look like L. caeruleus, but it does resemble the all-yellow lab, which is a hybrid with red zebras. I suspect something similar here.


Possibly even a cross between snow white socolofi and Yellow lab...


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Right Kim. That's why I was wondering if the OP had any other fish in his tank with the yellow labs. Perhaps the OP has some other albino species in the tank.


----------

